# limited wheel selection....



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2005)

so due to the offset of the allroad wheels (ET22) has anyone bought a regular ET35 or 40 and used spacers to accomodate fitment?
I assume the offset is to accomodate the air ride suspension?
any help is appreciated.
d.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: limited wheel selection.... ([email protected])*

Bill Spencer at Hartmann Wheels, he is your contact.
Offset is to clear calipers.


----------

